# Laptop to Plasma TV - Movies



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys

I have a Laptop with a Quad Core Q9000 CPU, 2.5 GB RAM, and an nVidia Quadro with 512MB discrete. All I have is DVI and VGAin the back, no HDMI 

However, in my 50 inch plasma, I have VGA and HDMI inputs

What combination should I use to play movies on my laptop and watch on my Plasma?

*Laptop --> Plasma TV*

VGA --> VGA

VGA --> HDMI

DVI --> VGA

DVI --> HDMI

?!?!

I'm confused on which is the best way to hook up my Laptop

Please advise me on what cable to buy, thanks!!!


----------

